# I did it again!



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I have to stop going to the farm store! Everything I go they have different breeds. I came home with 6 newbies tonight. 3 misc banties, 1 New Hampshire red, 1 Austrolope, and 1 Barn Builder. BTW, what the heck is a barn builder? (Redish brown headed chick in pic)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They help to build your barn so that you could get more. Hahaha I'm playing, I have no clue but just wanted to say congrats on the new ones!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Could they have meant a Barnevelder? The lady I got my hens from raised them. Beautiful birds. You are getting quite the flick going there! I am jealous, I want some baby chicks. I am maxed out on how many I can have here.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I seem to collect chickens until fall when I thin the flock. They are just so much fun!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Awwew how adorable! I'm jealous! I can only have a small flock of four. Yours are totally precious! Have fun with the new babes!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh that's too funny, Barn Builder. I am guessing they said Barnevelder too. It's a Dutch breed/word. I can completely see how it could be misheard. Very cute!


----------

